# Low dust brake pads



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 2004 745Li and was wondering if anyone, not just 7 series owners, have a low dust brake pad that they recommend. I want to sacrifice little if no braking performance if possible. I have been directed to Akebono ceramics by a friend, but was looking for input from others on the fest. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

been using axxis deluxe pads for last couple of years on my x5. just bought some for my 335i too. man, i hate brake dust!!!

you can get them at zeckhausen.com


----------



## SammyJ (Aug 17, 2004)

Axxis Deluxe here as well along with CRC anti-squeal compound :thumbup:


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

So is this the consensus? Axxis Deluxe. How is performance and as far as fading and stopping power?


----------



## SammyJ (Aug 17, 2004)

Initial stopping power is lacking, but performance is good
and their main purpose (to cut down on brake dust), is
excellent. Not sure if you're going to find a low dust set of
pads that also has great performance characteristics all in
one package. It will probably come down to making a choice
(performance or low dust). I chose to go the low dust route
in order to protect the finish of my rims. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

SammyJ said:


> Initial stopping power is lacking, but performance is good
> and their main purpose (to cut down on brake dust), is
> excellent. Not sure if you're going to find a low dust set of
> pads that also has great performance characteristics all in
> ...


I have a question about your comment saying "initial stopping power is lacking", I really don't think so, the initial "grab" may be less and that could give one the impression the brakes are not as effective but I think they are. Secondly, did you properly "bed" the Axxis pads? Using the bedding method recommended by Zeckhausen racing (and others) will return some of the initial bite to the Axxis pads, see: http://www.zeckhausen.com/bedding_in_brakes.htm


----------



## SammyJ (Aug 17, 2004)

beauport said:


> I have a question about your comment saying "initial stopping power is lacking", I really don't think so, the initial "grab" may be less and that could give one the impression the brakes are not as effective but I think they are. Secondly, did you properly "bed" the Axxis pads? Using the bedding method recommended by Zeckhausen racing (and others) will return some of the initial bite to the Axxis pads, see: http://www.zeckhausen.com/bedding_in_brakes.htm


In my opinion, I feel the initial stopping power of the Axxis compared to the stock
pads just do not have that "bite". By no means do I feel as if they would not stop 
the vehicle. If I thought they couldn't, I would have switched back to the factory pads.
And yes, I did properly bed the pads per Zeckhausen's site. To JA 7, if you want to
read more testimonials on Axxis and other brand pads, go to E46Fanatics.com and
do a search on the subject.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

SammyJ said:


> In my opinion, I feel the initial stopping power of the Axxis compared to the stock
> pads just do not have that "bite". By no means do I feel as if they would not stop
> the vehicle. If I thought they couldn't, I would have switched back to the factory pads.
> And yes, I did properly bed the pads per Zeckhausen's site. To JA 7, if you want to
> ...


Thanks for the info. I appreciate all of the replies thus far and welcome any other input others might have.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

SammyJ said:


> In my opinion, I feel the initial stopping power of the Axxis compared to the stock
> pads just do not have that "bite". By no means do I feel as if they would not stop
> the vehicle. If I thought they couldn't, I would have switched back to the factory pads.
> And yes, I did properly bed the pads per Zeckhausen's site. To JA 7, if you want to
> ...


Thanks for the info. I appreciate all of the replies thus far and welcome any other input others might have.:thumbup:


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

Akebono ceramics? anyone?


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

i love the Axxis Deluxes on my 5-series. very smooth and strong. i think you'd be happy with them on your '04 7-series too.


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

Anyone know when/if axxis brake pads will be available for 335i coupe? I bought the ones on Zeckhausen.com, but they weren't the correct ones after I got them.


----------



## SevenMan (Nov 22, 2005)

Axxis brake pads are great. Very little dust. I went ahead and replaced the rotors while I was at it. Personally, I can't tell the difference in the stopping power between the two.


----------



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

any updates yet on when Axxis pads are available for e92s?


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

*Another vote for deluxe plus*

I love my Axxis pads. Got them and great support from Zeckhausenracing.com

They do have slighlyt less _initial_ bite and are better at resisting fade and have better maximum braking power. IMO that makes them less likely to trigger anti lock and they definitely stop as hard or a little harder overall, especially when warm (from 1/2 a stop to several hundred degress)

All of these differences are only roughly 10% changes over the stock numbers.

The brake dust is probably reduced over 90%. They are amazing on that front. Also, they seem relatively kind to my rotors.
​


----------



## nbaker (Sep 6, 2003)

JA 7 said:


> Akebono ceramics? anyone?


Yes, I use Akebono pads. There is very little dust and good stopping power, one of the better aftermarket pads.


----------

